# Making time to fish



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Two days of snapper were enough for me, I was ready to hit the surf again this morning but I had my kayak fishing class I do for the city of OB at 8:30 and work at 1:00 so very little time. You just have to prioritize and fishing always comes first! Mark and I got down on the beach and in less than two hours laid the wood to some flatties. Not all monsters and anything under 14" was released but we scored 16 total and I lost a 30+" Speck I sight casted to. That part sucked, but whatever.

I may actually sleep tomorrow. I hear it's quite the experience.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

dang chris. I need to hire you for a flounder fishing training trip.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Didn't keep many today since I still had plenty leftover. Family in town meant a few had to come home.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's some awesome flounder catching. Are you using Gulp or any flavor enhanced bait?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris that sleep thing is over rated. Keep fishing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome! One day I'm gonna get up early and walk the beach.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> That's some awesome flounder catching. Are you using Gulp or any flavor enhanced bait?


No scents, just plastic


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I know you want to get some sleep, but just wondering how long you think this bite will last? (I love to eat flounder).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Possibly all summer. If you're down here, give me a shout and let's go.

Sleep? Hell Im still at work and driving to the airport after work to pickup the wifey.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Awesome report! Looks like a very fun way to fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man you're kill'em in the last spot I would have went to look for them ! Impressive !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Possibly all summer. If you're down here, give me a shout and let's go.
> 
> Sleep? Hell Im still at work and driving to the airport after work to pickup the wifey.


I'll be down this w/e but committed to the bumper boat snapper thing. I would prefer flounder over snaps on the table. I appreciate the offer. :thumbsup:


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Plenty of time to sleep in the grave, keep after them! Nice job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I ended up sleeping in today, but my friend Mark went and ended up with a handful of Flatties again this morning. They're thick out there for sure.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

im gonna give it a go down here in pensacola in the morning.


----------

